
Ask HN: Why Engineers Suck at Building Great Products - wdyanghn
Why Engineers Suck at Building Great Products? We will be giving a panel discussion at SXSW on 3&#x2F;12 3:30pm. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;schedule.sxsw.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;events&#x2F;PP66341), based on our research and own experiences on building products. Would appreciate any insights and thought from this community.
======
hoodoof
Do they really?

I don't think so.

~~~
wdyanghn
Can you elaborate?

------
NonEUCitizen
You're not asking HN here but promoting your event.

~~~
wdyanghn
Point taken. Was hoping to collect some opinion and insights on both sides and
bring them to the panel discussion.

